# August 2011 Giveaway



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of the packsacks in the July drawing was GoatWild. Congratulations!!

This month's drawing is for a Dog Dazer from Northwest packgoats. They are a humane way to keep agressive dogs at bay at home or on the trail.
[attachment=0:3npccj0s]DAZER-16900.jpg[/attachment:3npccj0s]
Reply to this post by the last day of August to be automatically entered to win!


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Is there any extra weight given to the person who responds first? =P


----------



## Bwana Ken (May 9, 2011)

Lots of dogs around here. I could really use that thing!


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Me too! I fended one off with the squirt bottle and a loud voice the other day, but that was just luck! Count me in please, thanks


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

Me too please!
Cazz


----------



## imported_GoatGirl96 (May 24, 2011)

Please count me in.


----------



## wyowinds (Dec 31, 2009)

Please count me in. Thanks!


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

:arrow: :mrgreen:


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

yep, im in


----------



## SNAKEMAN (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks Northwest packgoats, count me in.

SNAKEMAN


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Please count me in,

Jake


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

Count me in too!


----------



## Sbell (Dec 13, 2008)

me too?


----------



## elkhunter (Jan 15, 2011)

Im in


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Please include us, thanks!


----------



## nrspence (Dec 10, 2008)

Put me in.


----------



## mtgoat (Aug 20, 2011)

Probably not a chance a new forum member could ever win!  

Marlowe
Great Falls, Mt.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of the Dog Dazer in the August Giveaway is Ice Dog! Congratulations.


----------

